# wilkinsons bargin hutch



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

shame i dont have bunnys . i seen in wilkinsons today a huge 2 storey hutch for £140 its massive has a bottom area with meshed front and enclosed bedroom then a ramp leading to a massive upstairs bit half enclosed half meshed it georgious seen a similar one in [email protected] for a lot more.
go have a look its in the gardening section in the wigan one not sure about other stores but well worth a look.they also had a smaller but cant remember how much that was.the big one is massive wish i had bunnies


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Is it this one? Double Hutch with Exercise Run - RS 4019 | Hutches | Rabbit Run | Rabbit Hutches, Chicken Coops & Multi-Purpose Animal Housing from Wilkinson Plus

If so that is too small still, as it is only 4ft x 1.5 x 1.3 and you can get much better for cheaper


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Isn't RSPCA guidelines 6 ft? Even on two storey?

I've always admired the Ryedale hutches Rabbit Hutches by Ryedale Pet Homes Although they are expensive. If I won the lottery I would have one...not to keep anything in lol just to look at


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

ceretrea said:


> Isn't RSPCA guidelines 6 ft? Even on two storey?
> 
> I've always admired the Ryedale hutches Rabbit Hutches by Ryedale Pet Homes Although they are expensive. If I won the lottery I would have one...not to keep anything in lol just to look at


Yep 6ft x 2ft x 2ft with an attached run of 6ft x 4ft, tbh it is much cheaper going out and getting a playhouse or shed and attaching a run to it and you can add shelves in the playhouse to add levels


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

no think it was bigger than that definatly longer than me and im 5.5 and about 3-4ft tall dose look like that one though similar design


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

not a bargin at all im afraid, its a rip off so much for some thing that isnt suitable

you can get a 6 x 2 with 6 x 4 run from happy hutch for only under £15 more
Sykes Rabbit Hutch & Run Combo - Happy Hutch Company


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> not a bargin at all im afraid, its a rip off so much for some thing that isnt suitable
> 
> you can get a 6 x 2 with 6 x 4 run from happy hutch for only under £15 more
> Sykes Rabbit Hutch & Run Combo - Happy Hutch Company


I like those too. They are much better made than the mass produced ones from China.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

ahhhhh! it looked much bigger in the store.


----------

